# Got a stud for my girls. Yay!!



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I brought one of my boys back for the next week. I'm impressed in how he's grown. He always looked like a runt but now he's pretty massive. The girls aren't fond of him. He's trying to make a good impression lol. One of my does had discharge today and they have silent heats so I figured I'd give it a go. I have 3 times of bringing him here so I'll try this week then in two weeks then in two more. He has unfortunately tried to breed my lgd and wether. Hopefully I get some does bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great! Hope everyone gets pregnant for you.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Me too, I'll be using the money from the babies for building a new barn on some land were going to be purchasing. So definitely need some babies.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sure the girls will warn up to him in no time. Nice looking boy there.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He's beautiful I think my nigerian dwarf got to my girls before my pygmy buck did!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh my he's so adorable!!! I'm hoping they will warm up to him I might have to separate my pyrenees, he's 6 months old and doesn't understand the buck isn't hurting the does. He keeps separating them and then he takes the brunt of Jay Jays "moves" I'm so excited Jay Jay is registered with nmga and my girls are adga. Can the kids be registered with adga or nmga. Both does had quads last kidding season so I'm hoping it continues.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So they definitely still hate him. Molly did stand for him once and hunched her back afterwards. I saw some discharge on river as well but didn't see the actual breeding. I love this bot to death he used to be a sweetheart but now he's very aggressive. He knocked me down twice when I was carrying hay.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The hunching sounds like he got her. Sometimes it take awhile for them to warm up to the bucks ... even after awhile sometimes they never really like them, haha!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha, I don't think they like him at all. I'm hoping my girl river will get bred as well. She has moonspots and I am a sucker for babies with moonspots .


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So it's been 20 days. Both girls came in heat the day after he came and I saw them bred for the following 3 days. I'll be watching them closely the next week or so to see if I they come back in heat. Hopefully not! Regardless they will be tested soon.


----------

